# Liveaboard NOW.



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2012)

This is all very new to me. Hello everybody. I have recently moved back to, returned to the Ft. Lauderdale area. I ama fifty two year old straight male who thinks he may want to locate a liveaboard boat rental within days in the area. How should I start? WHere should I begin?


----------



## flyingriki (Sep 27, 2012)

Read a lot of archives on this and many other forums first - rather than ask us to explain it all over again.....


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Why rent? Deposit would likely be more than the boat was worth. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

